# spraying doors



## cynthiann (Feb 12, 2006)

My builder has an open house this Saturday. None of our trim or doors are painted yet and we're wanting to get as much painted as soon as possible. We are thinking of buying (or renting) a sprayer for the doors. Any brand suggestions? Technique suggestions would be great also. the walls are already rolled on twice but the garage isn't so taking the doors off are an option. It's crossed our minds that we might be able to mask around the door trim and spray it all at once. Bad idea?...:sad: 

Anyway, its crunch time and we're needing some last minute advice on sprayers and spraying, particularly doors for now.

Thanks,
cindy


----------



## Vermacelli (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyway, its crunch time and we're needing some last minute advice on sprayers and spraying, particularly doors for now.

Thanks,
cindy[/QUOTE]

The house I'm working on right now has 36 doors. I laid plastic sheeting on the garage floor and stood the doors up with their edges attached with strips on top in an accordian position, 6 rows of 6 doors. That way I can just go around and spray the backs and fronts with one coat and come back and do a light second coat. I use a Magnum XR9, works okay for the type of work I do and has been relatively reliable.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

I think it would be problematic to spray the doors and trim at once, get some door deckers ( so you can spray the doors flat and let them dry flat as well...spray as usual, Good luck


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

my all time favorite spray pump is the speedflow, 3500 or I think it is the 5500, consitent all day, great for production, or trim.

I used to have a box of hinges that were used to spray the door in place( this makes for a lot better finished product, the hinges are perfectly clean compared to taping, and their is no worrys of damaging the door or walls by having to carry them all over the place), what i would do is replace the new hinge with the old hinges leaving the middle hinge spot empty, and spray the door in place, when finished replace old hinges with new ones. I used a airless, I think since your walls are finished a hlvp might produce less overspray, sounds like your still going to have to bush your door frame. 

thanks
dave mac


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

cynthiann said:


> ... we're needing some last minute advice... particularly doors for now.


If they're hung, how many? What Kind?


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

If you want you can just mask the hinges and spray them in place, but it takes practice. You can even do the frames, mostly. You can do the whole shebang in place if your wall paint is good and dry, just mask around the casing on the wall with a tape machine, takes 2 seconds. There's a number of ways to do it, but spraying them is not hard, if you can spray good! We're about to do 20 doors tommorow using this method. Our walls are done.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

AAPaint said:


> If you want you can just mask the hinges and spray them in place, but it takes practice. .


spraying them in place I always liked the best, always had problems with tape resedue, and paint leaking in on the hinges, and it was way faster for me to use the dummy hinge thing then tape them. However either way will work. if you dont have extra hinges. :thumbsup:


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Yup, we use the good blue 14 day 3M tape, and if we have issues with residue, we wipe em up with brush cleaner...comes right off.


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Happy 4th!

This post is old, but I have been looking into purchasing a sprayer for "once in a while" use. For instance, we are working on a repaint, where the HO had all new doors installed. I typically roll the doors with a mini roller to get a nice finish, but I'd love to be able to spray them. Also--current project has tons of those window grids that need to be painted. I've sometimes used a rattle can for those but no matter what it's time consuming.

Just curious--if you spray in place, besides taping off, how much of the wall area and floor do you have to cover? To start out, I'd probably set up an area in the HO's garage.

Richie


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

spraying doors... if you have limited spraying experience then I'd stay away from spraying in place... find the biggest room possible - great room or garrage.. take all the doors off and lable them on the top w a pencil so you know where they go.. drop off the floor if you have to and if necesary drape plasic over walls...... stand the first one straight up and the second at a 45 degree angle from the end leaving space to spray the sides.. use a paint stick to nail across the top of the 2 doors from their closest points this will keep them in place.. keep going working off the 2nd door then the 3rd.. each straight up at a 45degree angle off the otherwith just a few inches between them.. kinda looks like a room seperator,accordian style.
rent ( and I hate to say it ) a small sprayer from Home depot graco magnum DX.. use a .15 spray tip and spray them lightly.. it will run otherwise... do at least 2 coats... and the hardware should already be off.. left next to the caseings... they will dry in about an hour and a half.. let stand for 3 hrs or so to let them set up... and if they are white... use plastic gloves to put them back.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

*Window grids*

I hate window grids... but when I got to do them... I take them all to a large area.. garage or cellar.. lay drops down... if they have to be say white an one side and stain on the other ... I will buy minwax stain in a can... they sell them at grossmans bargain outlet and other places.. I use one step higher on the stain scale.. ( a little darker than the trim stain ) and spray them all laying flat.... then I buy minwax poly in a can.. yes they sell it also.. and two coat the stain side..... after they dry .. I'll match up the other color w/ regular spray paint in a can ( flip the grids )
try to spray straight down... don't angle your spray stream.. or you'll get it on the other side. It might seam like alot of spray paint but it realy isn't.. you end up useing about 2 cans of each... not bad for what we charge, and no cleaning sprayers and less mess.


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Kelly--you use spray cans for grids too. Yeah, that's the way I usually go too. Good news is that the grids are white on both sides, so I can blast em!!

I was thinking that a sprayer might be more efficient.

BTW-- this post is not old--thought it was. Must be the July 4th festivities.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

If you're talking lacquer (we in Oklahoma still use lacquer, no VOC regs as of yet) the Graco 390 is a great little rig. It will put up with just about anything and can run all day for months, no prob. Just remember to juice the packings every four hours or so. 

If you're spraying latex, I'd vote for the Speedflo as well. You can run two 150 ft. hoses off this thing all day and just leave it in the back of your truck. I mean, wow. Platinum gun from Titan is about the best on the market and usually cheaper than the Graco Contractor II's. BTW, avoid the Contractor II's. The trigger pull is just as bad as the original Contractor gun, and will give you rep. stress syndrome in less than a week. The trigger lock is almost dangerous (works the same way the G-10 does, pushing the lock forward while you grab the trigger actually causes more accidents than the original contractor flip-switch lock did). 

The big Gracos aren't really worth the money unless you're doing a lot of production work. They're tanks, that's true, but for the price, you can get a Speedflo or twice the rig from Spraytech. You have to baby a spraytech, but it's a solid rig.

You don't really need anything over a Graco 695 for new homes, imho. Been using mine for 2 years and no problems. Still wish I'd bought the Speedflo though.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Why not cut and roll them...


----------

